# Creen que el terremoto en Japon sea provocado nuevamente por el HAARP?



## DavidGuetta (Mar 11, 2011)

Me entro en duda esto, ya que, hace dos días atras me puse a escuchar la onda corta, el cual tenia propagacion en ese momento (+/- 03:30 UTC) muy, pero muy extraña, se escuchaban otras radios de otros lugares y las que siempre llegan con ese tipico ''fading'' que tienen cada 5-6 seg ahora oscilaban muy rapido en cantidad de señal, alrederor de 3 a 5 bajas de señal por segundo, tanto asi que distorsionaban las voces que se escuchaban. Pienso que echaron a andar el famoso HAARP o High Frequency Active Auroral Research Program, y modifico la estructura fisica de la ionosfera causando alguna interaccion con la gravedad y por ende, en las capas tectonicas. Qué opinan??

Saludos!


----------



## duile (Mar 11, 2011)

suena interesante tu teoría ....

tal vez es posible!!!! con tanta gente mala que hay en este mundo!!!


----------



## Uro (Mar 11, 2011)

Este proyecto ha sido crítica y tema de numerosas teorias de conspiración; acusado de ocultar su verdadero propósito. El periodista Sharon Weinberger llamó al HAARP; "el Moby-Dick de las conspiraciones". El informático escéptico David Naiditch denominó a este como "un imán de teorías", ya que ha sido culpado por accionar catástrofes tales como inundaciones, sequías, huracanes, tormentas, y terremotos devastadores en Afganistán y las Filipinas dirigido a la agitación de terroristas. Naiditch también acusó de diversos acontecimientos incluyendo los fallos eléctricos importantes del TWA vuelo 800, el síndrome del Golfo, entre otros. Los teóricos de la conspiración también han sugerido vínculos entre el HAARP y el trabajo de Nikola Tesla. Según Naiditch, HAARP es un blanco atractivo para los teóricos de la conspiración porque "su finalidad parece enigmática para los científicos desinformados".

En agosto de 2010, varios físicos rusos acusaron a EEUU de estar tras la intensa ola de calor rusa que originó numerosos incendios y duplicó la mortalidad. Afirmaban que el proyecto HAARP no es solo un medio de investigación, sino una potente arma que modifica el campo eléctrico y provoca cambios climáticos a nivel mundial.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 11, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Me entro en duda esto, ya que, hace dos días atras me puse a escuchar la onda corta, el cual tenia propagacion en ese momento (+/- 03:30 UTC) muy, pero muy extraña, se escuchaban otras radios de otros lugares y las que siempre llegan con ese tipico ''fading'' que tienen cada 5-6 seg ahora oscilaban muy rapido en cantidad de señal, alrederor de 3 a 5 bajas de señal por segundo, tanto asi que distorsionaban las voces que se escuchaban. Pienso que echaron a andar el famoso HAARP o High Frequency Active Auroral Research Program, y modifico la estructura fisica de la ionosfera causando alguna interaccion con la gravedad y por ende, en las capas tectonicas. Qué opinan??
> Saludos!


Es probable, yo también noté cambios hace dos días.  De repente, mis erecciones comenzaron a sufrir el típico fading, alrededor de 1 a 2 bajas por minuto, al punto de ser lo mismo que jugar al billar con una soga. 
Pienso que el HAARP ha modificado de alguna manera la ionosfera y esta de alguna manera disiminuyó la atenuación de rayos escariotrópicos gimnésicos, y por ende, bajó mi presión arterial.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 11, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Es probable, yo también noté cambios hace dos días.  De repente, mis erecciones comenzaron a sufrir el típico fading, alrededor de 1 a 2 bajas por minuto, al punto de ser lo mismo que jugar al billar con una soga.
> Pienso que el HAARP ha modificado de alguna manera la ionosfera y esta de alguna manera disiminuyó la atenuación de rayos escariotrópicos gimnésicos, y por ende, bajó mi presión arterial.



Ahora que lo mencionas...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Mar 11, 2011)

Fue el coyote...?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 11, 2011)

Notaron rarezas antes del terremoto? aca tengo que evacuar por alerta de tsunami (chile)


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 11, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Es probable, yo también noté cambios hace dos días.  De repente, mis erecciones comenzaron a sufrir el típico fading, alrededor de 1 a 2 bajas por minuto, al punto de ser lo mismo que jugar al billar con una soga.
> Pienso que el HAARP ha modificado de alguna manera la ionosfera y esta de alguna manera disiminuyó la atenuación de rayos escariotrópicos gimnésicos, y por ende, bajó mi presión arterial.




Si esto es asi, debo tener un HAARP cerca y prendido constantemente!!!   

Hablando un poco mas en serio, aca un dato bastante polemico sobre el Proyecto HAARP.




Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 11, 2011)

y hay se andan creyendo que todo lo malo que le sucede al hombre es por mano del hombre, con tantas porquerias que le aventamos a la tierra es natural que trate de equilibrarse, se han puesto a pensar cuantas señales de rf hay en el aire normalmente?


si yo fuera la tierra hace varias decadas que hubiera mandado a la humanidad derechito a la   (no lo escribo porque lo moderan)


----------



## dukex (Mar 11, 2011)

Yo sólo digo que hay que investigar muy bien y no estar creyendo todo lo que se especula, muchas veces la gente utiliza verdades a medias para aprovecharse del desinformado que ignora muchas cosas.....  

Hay mucha gente que le gusta generar terror... eso se vé a diario inclusive en el foro hay mucho "terrorista".


Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 11, 2011)

El haarp le creo que pueda cambiar la fisica de la ionosfera, y además no creo que seamos inmunes a alguna consecuencia que pueda ocasionar hacia nosotros.

Saludos


----------



## Uro (Mar 11, 2011)

HAARP es uno más de los proyectos militares llevados a cabo por la Defensa americana. Veamos lo que conocemos de este proyecto.

Los pulsos emitidos artificialmente estimulan a la ionosfera creando ondas que pueden recorrer grandes distancias a través de la atmósfera inferior y penetran dentro de la tierra para encontrar depósitos de mísiles, túneles subterráneos, o comunicarse con submarinos sumergidos, entre mucha otras aplicaciones.

Hay una electricidad flotando sobre la Tierra llamada *electrojet aureal*, al depositar energía en ella se cambia el medio, cambiando la corriente y generando ondas LF (Low Frecuency) y VLF (Very Low Frecuency). HAARP tiene la intención de acercar el electrojet a la Tierra con el objetivo de aprovecharlo en una gran estación generadora.

Los electrojet afectan al clima global, algunas veces durante una tormenta eléctrica llegan a tocar la Tierra, afectando a las comunicaciones por cables telefónicos y eléctricos, la interrupción de suministros eléctricos e incluso alteraciones en el estado del ser humano.
El HAARP actuaría como un gran calentador ionosférico, el más potente del mundo. En este sentido podría tratarse de la más sofisticada arma geofísica construida por el hombre.


----------



## dukex (Mar 11, 2011)

Claro que puede generar cambios en el ambiente. Como lo hacen las tormentas solares, las cuales nos afectan de tantas maneras cuando sobrepasan ciertos niveles y el campo magnetico de la tierra no dá  abasto.

Pero no podemos perder el control y llenarnos de miedo con una presunción. Tenemos que estar muy atentos eso es obvio!!,  investigar acerca del tema pero de una manera científica no simplemente  escuchando un periodista amarillista que quiere rating.

No quiero generar una discución con todo esto. Ya que puedo estar equivocado, y después todo el mundo va a decir: *ey condom, el HAARP nos está controlando las mentes y tú decias que no!!*  pero hasta no haber una evidencia contundente prefiero no especular. Si quiero saber mas a fondo investigo con una fuente mas confiable.

Los mejores saludos a todos.


----------



## Uro (Mar 11, 2011)

De acuerdo con la Dra. Rosalie Bertell, HAARP forma parte de un sistema integrado de armamentos, que tiene consecuencias ecológicas potencialmente devastadoras.

"Se relaciona con cincuenta años de programas intensos y crecientemente destructivos para comprender y controlar la atmósfera superior. Sería precipitado no asociar HAARP con la construcción del laboratorio espacial que está siendo planeado separadamente por los Estados Unidos. HAARP es parte integral de una larga historia de investigación y desarrollo espacial de naturaleza militar deliberada. Las implicaciones militares de la combinación de estos proyectos son alarmantes… La capacidad de la combinación HAARP/Spacelab/cohete espacial de producir cantidades muy grandes de energía, comparable a una bomba atómica, en cualquier parte de la tierra por medio de haces de láser y partículas, es aterradora. El proyecto será probablemente "vendido" al público como un escudo espacial contra la entrada de armas al territorio nacional o, para los más ingenuos, como un sistema para reparar la capa de ozono".

Fuera de la manipulación climática, HAARP tiene una serie de otros usos relacionados: "HAARP podría contribuir a cambiar el clima bombardeando intensivamente la atmósfera con rayos de alta frecuencia. Convirtiendo las ondas de baja frecuencia en alta intensidad podría también afectar a los cerebros humanos, y no se puede excluir que tenga efectos tectónicos".

* www.meteored.com


----------



## dukex (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.haarp.alaska.edu/haarp/faq.html


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 15, 2011)

Falacias                                     !!!!

Es una aseveracion igual de aberrante que decir... "los ovnis nos observan"


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 15, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Notaron rarezas antes del terremoto? aca tengo que evacuar por alerta de tsunami (chile)



yo note algo raro,el dia anterior ,venia de comprar una de esas placas de tv universales,la placa la llevava en la vici,me arrepentí por lo incomodo,pero en un momento vi una chica hermosa en un balcón y pensé esto,si ay un terremoto esta mina se cae y yo puedo rescatarla,pero luego pensé en mi familia y lo rápido que tenia que volver a casa,entonces  me di cuenta que la bicicleta seria la mejor opción para regresar a mi casa,(ya me imaginaba las calles cortadas con restos de escombros y esas cosas)
lo   raro es que llegue a mi casa y seguí pensando en el terremoto,cuando en realidad buenos aires no es zona sísmica y al otro dia zass la terrible noticia,
en cuanto a mis animales no note nada raro en ellos,(pues dicen que ellos si lo detectan)


----------



## Hammer Facer (Mar 15, 2011)

Y lo del         pez?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 15, 2011)

lo del pez 
 luego descubri que lo mato una rana venenosa que tengo , se escapo de su pecera y se metio en la otra ,cuando el pez lo quiere comer paraliza y asta lo mata y me mato a un koi reproductor hembra,cuando lo destripe estava llena pero llena de huevos,una lastima


----------



## Dano (Mar 16, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Pienso que echaron a andar el famoso HAARP o High Frequency Active Auroral Research Program, y modifico la estructura fisica de la ionosfera causando alguna interaccion con la gravedad y por ende, en las capas tectonicas. Qué opinan??
> 
> Saludos!



 Eso es tan probable como que PI fuera un número racional.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 16, 2011)

bueno, pues eso.


yo por mi parte en lo que se refiere a largo o mediano plazo creo que los fortalecera, ya que son una nacion que tiene su poder en la conducta humana y esto solo los fortalecera.

ni menciono la tragedia humanitaria por que OBVIO que es eso : una tragedia, ya la perdida de una vida es una tragedia.

y respecto de el asunto nuclear , mas que nada, estoy leyendo muchas cosas, no se de energia nuclear, pero al parecer esto es un golpe fuerte para el "avance " o la expansion de las centrales nucleares.
siempre lei que habia un tira y afloje con el tema de fabricar centrales nucleares y al parecer esto empuja en un sentido .


----------



## zxeth (Mar 16, 2011)

el tema es que no era una central nuclear muy nueva que digamos, aca en argentina la atucha 2 esta echa por si llega a haber alguna fuga o mal funcionamiento que la misma central se selle sin dejar salir a nadie ni nada. Eso fue un gran problema, y que esa parte de japon no va a poder ser habitable, no tanto como chernovill, pero no creo que se pueda habitar por un tiempito


----------



## fernandob (Mar 16, 2011)

por lo que lei yo las centrales nucleares de japon tenian UN MONTON de sistemas de seguridad, si fueron diseñadas con esto y aquello.
y tanto esto como aquello siguio las leyes de murphy .


----------



## zxeth (Mar 16, 2011)

y si algo puede salir mal, todo va a salir mal. Pero en japon no tenian esto de sellar la central. Igual no digo que hayan echo mal, mucha gente los critica y dicen porque no los llenan de cemento o les tiran agua mas fria. No se si sabran algo de como se genera la energia nuclear pero el uranio se "enfria" despues de un tiempo, no es que se mete en el congelador y se enfria, este hay que tratarlo lentamente y si se lo exige mucho explota (tampoco como bomba nuclear, pero se producen gases que se acomulan y explotan). Asi que imagininse que si tapamos al uranio, lo que estamos haciendo es juntar presion, la presion esta se eleva (presion gracias a los gases) hasta que hace estallar todo y en ese caso si se forma una bomba nuclear porque despide toda la presion y calor en un instante


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 17, 2011)

¿Por que al terminar el sismo, no bajaron las barras moderadoras de inmediato y detuvieron el la fisión nuclear?


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 17, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> por lo que lei yo las centrales nucleares de japon tenian UN MONTON de sistemas de seguridad, si fueron diseñadas con esto y aquello.
> y tanto esto como aquello siguio las leyes de murphy .



Los tienen... solo que nadie puede esperar que resistan un terremoto de 9 grados... eso ya raya en lo inimaginable... 

El problema para la energia nuclear es que tiene muchas ventajas pero muchisimas desventajas.. y con esto de japon yo creo que se van a cerrar muchas centrales nucleares que no tenian que haberse cerrado.. por ejemplo en europa que casi no tiembla..


----------



## Uro (Mar 17, 2011)

Saludos a todos los participantes en el foro.  

Yo acá pensando que no debe maravillarnos el echo que estas cosas ocurran. Por todos es conocido que la tierra está en constante evolución, que las placas tectónicas están en movimiento, que hay terremotos, seísmos, sismos, en fin, como se les quiera llamar. Pero lo que nos debe maravillar y extrañar es que conociéndose estos detalles que ante la inmensidad del globo parecerían insignificantes, no se tomen las precausiones necesarias para que no haya desgracias entre las poblaciones. Japón y muchas otras localidades están ubicadas sobre fallas geológicas y lugares de alto riesgo. Aún así, los pobladores insisten en continuar habitando tales sitios. Es como si el peligro atrajera. 

Será locura mia pensar de esta forma?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 17, 2011)

La explosión de el volcán de Krakatoa, liberó una energía calculada en 10^19 Julios.
Una bomba nuclear de 100 Megatones tiene una energía aproximada de 10^17 Julios, y no produjo ni puede producir un terremoto.
Una estación de 1 GWatt son como 10^16 Julios en 1 año.
La potencia instalada en el proyecto HAARP es de unos 3.6 MWatts.
Alguien realmente cree que con esa potencia y encima de una onda reflejada, sin direccionalidad alguna, puede producir algo de esta magnitud?

Amén de eso, alteración de la gravedad? Que hizo, generó materia de tal masa que apareció otro planeta que atrajo a la Tierra de forma selectiva hacia un lado y produjo la fractura bajo el océano?

Yo no descreo de nada, salvo cuando saco 2 o 3 cuentas y veo que el resultado es que con 100 gramos de pólvora puedo destruir el Universo, ahí si, ya dudo que sea cierto.


----------



## Dano (Mar 17, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> La explosión de el volcán de Krakatoa, liberó una energía calculada en 10^19 Julios.
> Una bomba nuclear de 100 Megatones tiene una energía aproximada de 10^17 Julios, y no produjo ni puede producir un terremoto.
> Una estación de 1 GWatt son como 10^16 Julios en 1 año.
> La potencia instalada en el proyecto HAARP es de unos 3.6 MWatts.
> ...



Éste es el momento en que aparecen los fanáticos de los generadores de hidrógeno mágicos y dicen: "El secreto es la resonancia", con al energía del HAARP el universo entró en resonancia y produjo un terremoto.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 17, 2011)

Este tema desde inicio... opino que debio ser mandado a moderación, ya que no tiene fundamento de ningun tipo de existir...

Puedo aludir que ... como dice una norma, donde "no creemos en maquinas de movimiento perpetuo"

En fin, con tanta necedad que se ha visto ultimamente, ya no se sabe que esperar y voy a intentar aclarar un poco este asunto...

El hecho de que Nicola Tesla hubiera trabajado con movimientos oscilatorios y frecuencias de resonancia mecánica, es un asunto muy independiente al distribuidor electrico atmosférico.

La maquina la cual estan citando es la evolucion de esta:







El HAARP, es una red de antenas para estudiar a la atmósfera y otros efectos eléctricos relacionados con ella, incluidos algunos postulados de tesla (aqui esta la conexion) y su frecuencia de resonancia (aqui es donde hay que leer completo) electro-magnética.
Esto, lo dedujo estudiando la frecuencia de resonancia (volver a leer completo por favor) mecánica de los objetos como es el cazo de la fractura de una copa con una nota sonora.

Fabrico una máquina, la cual he leido, era capaz de hacer temblar edificios enteros, la cual cito:



> Maquina de terremotos
> 
> También conocido como Oscilador Tesla, este experimento fue uno de los más polémicos ya creados por un científico. Durante los estudios sobre resonancia, hizo con que pequeños espejos vibraran lentamente. Como se sabe, las ondas de resonancia se intensifican con el movimiento, por eso Tesla fue parado por la policía, acusado de haber provocado pequeños terremotos en la isla de Manhattan.





> Como que no se parece a la otra... ¿verdad?



Esta máquina, como podra verse, no se parece una a la otra, y por consiguiente sus fundamentos de operacion aunque se basan en la misma teoría, no trabajan con el mismo medio. Uno es eléctrico y el otro es mecánico.

En fin, espero que no hechen en saco roto y sigan pensando lo que los argumentos no fundamentados intentan simplemente convencer.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 17, 2011)

hellow muchachos.....no me avisaron de este tema 

les pondre algo PARA PENSAR:

yo creo que de buenas a primeras si se pusiesen a jorobar con maquinas que alteran la ionosfera y lso estratos boreales y la mar en coche solo generarian mas lio ambiental , asi que no me parece.
ademas si hubiese mucho de cierto en ello se sabria.
por que la realidad es que hay cientificos en todos lso paises de el mundo y hay paises por todos lados, si algo fuese muy viable ........
bueh.pero basta de negativas .estamos aca *PARA SER CONSPIRATIVOS .*.o no ??? 

y la triste realidad y que si deben de pensar es esto, y veran a donde los lleva:

1 -- EEUU y algunos otros paises se pusieron a investigar en como hacer la bomba atomica, la bomba H , bombas antipersonales que desmiembran a cualquiera, venenos toxicos, guias laser y no se que mas ........por qu eles interesa EL PODER y no les interesa una mierda el dolor ajeno , o si revientan a familias enteras , niños o fernandos, eso les interesa NADA DE NADA.

2 -- esto de japon es muy pero muy interesante para la gente que se da por aludida en 1 , por que ?? 
si vos tiras una bomba H en japon te comes a todo el planeta sin excepcion en contra , ademas de que tendras una guerra , o sea una reaccion , todo el gallinero se te tira encima , gran lio gran.
ahora un desastre natural es inmensamente interesante, dejo fuera de juego (por un tiempo ) a japon en el tema economico y en cualquier otro tema en que estuviese, ........y encima japon no le puede hechar la culpa a nadie, no tiene con quien agarrarselas.


asi que la realidad es que , quien hasta ahora no se haya avivado que hacer armas que simulen catastrofes naturales ahora seguro que se esta avivando.


ustedes diran:
¿ pero ....quien puede ser tan HDP ??? 
pues, lean el punto 1 o repasen un libro de historia.
la palabra HDP la inventamos nosotros , los humanos para definir a algunos hermanitos que tenemos.

asi que , si no hacemos desastres naturales a proposito es simplemente por que aun no sabemos como hacerlos.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 17, 2011)

sabes que pasa uro :
el que nacio alla ..alla se queda. y asi es en todos lados.
y la gente construye sus casitas cerca de donde nacio y alli viven .
y cuando son muchos y mas muchos necesitan electricidad y alla no hay represas , asi que otras no quedan.
y si naciste en un pueblito cerca de un volcan o de un rio , alla quedas, y si conseguis una casita a buen precio ..ahi te vas...
pero prefiere uno no ver que ese rio se inunda cada tanto o que ese volcan hace erupcion, es cosa natural, pero se quejan al gobierno .

lo malo es que este retorcido mundo no esta muy bien organizado, se mueve casi sin control.
es ......mira es como si uno se pone a traca traca con su mujer y tenes 7 .. 8 ...10 hijos sin pensar que casi ni tenes trabajo ni tencho....luego veras.
bueno, asi somos : nos reproducimso como conejos y aunque escuchamso que la cosa esta dificil cada uno sigue .. por que cada uno tiene su vida.

un grupo social necesita organizacion y coherencia.

y no hay casi en el mundo .

y cuando de golpe tenes 30 millones de tipos en una pequeña ciudad necesitas darles energia, y si no tenes otra buscas lo que hay :
la nuclear.

que es como un perro hambriento que no podes descuidar .
pero es por que no hay otra.


todo el mundo (yo incluido) despotricamso contra la nuclear, pero si un invierno nos quedamso sin luz para las estufas.....y se muere gente de frio......al año siguiente nadie dira nada si te ponen 5 centrales nucleares.

todo se va "emparchando" a medida que se ven lso agujeros.


----------



## Uro (Mar 17, 2011)

El proyecto HAARP, del inglés High Frequency Active Auroral Research Program (Programa de Investigación de Aurora Activa de Alta Frecuencia), es un proyecto que financian las Fuerzas Aéreas de los Estados Unidos y la Universidad de Alaska para simular y controlar los procesos de la ionosfera, se fraguó en los años 80 y empezó a tomar forma en la década de los 90 como consecuencia de un proyecto similar denominado ROTHR El Radar Relocalizable Sobre el Horizonte (ROTHR, por sus siglas en inglés) que se inicio en los 70, la finalidad de este último proyecto era detectar movimientos más allá del horizonte ya que debido a la curvatura de la superficie del planeta los radares convencionales no pueden detectar objetos que se esconden tras el horizonte. Los ROTHR para poder hacer éste tipo de detección utilizan la ionosfera como espejo para reflejar impulsos electromagnéticos que de otra manera no llegarían más allá del horizonte, el ROTHR se diseño para detectar misiles y aviones de gran tamaño en la época de la guerra fría.

A raíz de este proyecto se desarrollo el HAARP un proyecto muy discutido y peligroso el cual se basa en el aprovechamiento del gas natural infrautilizado en Alaska, de forma que pudiera dar la suficiente energía para alimentar el mayor calentador ionosférico de la tierra. Este calentador se encargaría de lanzar haces de energía electromagnéticos (ondas de baja frecuencia) a la ionosfera, para que al colisionar con las capas altas de la atmósfera provocar un espejo energético. Es decir, una manipulación de la atmósfera en toda regla, este proyecto puede distorsionar la ionosfera de ahí su peligrosidad para fines militares, podría desviar aviones, misiles, provocar lluvias radioactivas, cambiar o desplazar la ionosfera, provocar un caos en las comunicaciones mundiales, modificar la absorción de los rayos solares , aumentar las concentraciones de ozono y nitrógeno, afectar muy negativamente a las personas, manipular gravemente sus cerebros , y un perfecto sustituto de las bombas nucleares ya que no destruiría nada el principal inconveniente de las armas actuales, o sea un arma limpia, que les permitiría dominar le mundo a su antojo.

El HAARP está operativo desde principios de los 90’. El sistema de antenas se basó inicialmente en tecnología patentada por Advanced Power Technologies Inc. (APTI), una subsidiaria de Atlantic Ritchfield Corporation (ARCO). La primera fase de HAARP Ionosfheric Research Instrument (IRI) fue completada por APTI. El sistema IRI de antenas fue instalada en 1992 por una subsidiaria de British Aerospace Systems (BAES) usando la patente de APTI. Las antenas irradian hacia el espacio exterior usando un equipo de transmisores de alta frecuencia.

El científico Nick Begich junto a la periodista Jeanne Manning realizaron una pro-funda investigación sobre el tema fruto del cual vio la luz el libro "Angels don’t play this harp" (Los ángeles no tocan esta arpa), en el que ambos autores plantean inquietantes hipótesis, una de ellas es que de ponerse en marcha dicho proyecto podría tener peores consecuencias que las pruebas nucleares.
De acuerdo con la Dra. Rosalie Bertell, HAARP forma parte de un sistema integrado de armamentos, que tiene consecuencias ecológicas potencialmente devastadoras. 
Sin embargo, éstas no son las implicaciones más peligrosas del HAARP. Hay otras muchas mas graves todavía.
En este sentido, Beguich afirma que, con relación al proyecto, existe un informe sobre el desarrollo de un sistema capaz de manipular y trastornar los procesos mentales humanos mediante la radiación pulsada de frecuencias de radio sobre extensas zonas geográficas. El material más completo sobre esta tecnología se encuentra en los escritos de Zbigniew Brzezinski, ex Consejero de Seguridad Nacional con el presidente Carter y con J.F. Mac Donald, consejero científico del presidente Johnson. En ellos se informa sobre el uso de los transmisores de energía para la guerra física y medio-ambiental, y sobre como pueden afectar negativamente a la salud y el pensamiento humano. Otro de los documentos descubiertos por Beguich pertenece a la Cruz Roja Internacional, y en él, este organismo advierte de los efectos perniciosos de la energía radiada. Incluso deja constancia de las bandas de frecuencia que generan estos efectos, que (¿casualmente?) ¡…se corresponde con las gamas que puede transmitir el HAARP


*  
http://www.meteored.com/ram/numero12/haarp.asp


----------



## memowwe (Mar 17, 2011)

por  los  noticieros algo escuche que que algunas  indstruias de electrónica, se  podrian trasladar a  mexico , para abaster a  eu y  canda  o  algo  asi


----------



## fernandob (Mar 17, 2011)

no hay que poner cosas sacadas y pegadas de la web (ona) .
sino terminamos hablando de ovnis y chorradas semejantes.




 
lo que uno sabe o lo que uno piensa.


----------



## elperros (Mar 17, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> La explosión de el volcán de Krakatoa, liberó una energía calculada en 10^19 Julios.
> Una bomba nuclear de 100 Megatones tiene una energía aproximada de 10^17 Julios, y no produjo ni puede producir un terremoto.
> Una estación de 1 GWatt son como 10^16 Julios en 1 año.
> La potencia instalada en el proyecto HAARP es de unos 3.6 MWatts.
> ...



Uhhh que buena respuesta funamentada en Joules. CALIDAD 


Respecto de EEUU...no seamos taaaan conspirativos si fuera posible crear terremotos cual es la gracia de crear un sismo y matar a muchísima gente, y tener repercusiones sobre la costa de california de un tsunami, por el simple hecho de dejar a japón fuera de la economía mundial?

1. Es claro que japón desde 1970 en adelante es líder en productividad. Tienen los mejores sistemas de producción, estándares de calidad altísimos y productos ultra competitivos. (SOLO MIRAR LOS AUTOS, y la locura que produjeron cuando ingresaron hace unas décadas en el mercado americano).

2. Aún así si estados unidos quiere lesionar a japón económicamente. Puede tirar con un PREDATOR (avión no tripulado) desde FL250 (unos 25000 pies, cerca de 10km de altura), una bomba EMP con 0,3m de precisión sobre el objetivo japones que deseen sin matar a una sola persona y generando daños en la economía altísimos. Esto puede repetirlo por toda la flota de aviones no tripulados y tripulados de gran altura de servicio que tenga y dejar K.O. a japón por largo rato y los japoneses no van a saber ni que es lo que les paso.

3. Estos datos no son más que los que salen en discovery channel o wikipedia, tecnologías militares obsoletas y conocidas por el público, estimo que del año 1995. Imagínense las cosas que pueden hacer HOY, 2011.

Lo más lógico a menos que existan pruebas FEHACIENTES de lo contrario, es que fue un sismo, y su creador fue la misma naturaleza.

Igual de todos modos con dióxido de carbono e observado como se pueden crear (disparar) tormentas en el campo para combatir la sequía. No sería algo tan loco controlar parámetros climáticos a gran escala ahora o en un futuro.


EDIT: además me olvide que obama es premio novel de la paz lo cual hace improbable cualquier tipo de acción en detrimento de los demás (ironía)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 17, 2011)

eso del avion no tripulado que mata a una persona,,,,mucha propaganda me parece,
en la gerra de irak con sadam ,mucha propaganda que un misil que inutilizaba todo artefacto eléctrico,les recomendaban a los periodistas que salvanguarden sus camaras y equipos electronicos en una especie de jaula de faraday ,(metiendo sus equipos en latas y fuentones de chapa y todo esa sarta  de mentiras,yo me devane los  cesos ,pensando en como lograron una bomba bomba con la misma radiacion electromanetica y sin que sea nuclear,,,,
al final el dichoso misil no era mas que esto,
el misil en su trayentoria tal cual araña ,esparcia finos hilos de carbono,lo que caian sobre el tendido electrico aciendo cortos y dejando sin luz a las ciudades,asi que no les creo nada


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 17, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> eso del avion no tripulado que mata a una persona,,,,mucha propaganda me parece,
> en la gerra de irak con sadam ,mucha propaganda que un misil que inutilizaba todo artefacto eléctrico,les recomendaban a los periodistas que salvanguarden sus camaras y equipos electronicos en una especie de jaula de faraday ,(metiendo sus equipos en latas y fuentones de chapa y todo esa sarta  de mentiras,yo me devane los  cesos ,pensando en como lograron una bomba bomba con la misma radiacion electromanetica y sin que sea nuclear,,,,
> al final el dichoso misil no era mas que esto,
> el misil en su trayentoria tal cual araña ,esparcia finos hilos de carbono,lo que caian sobre el tendido electrico aciendo cortos y dejando sin luz a las ciudades,asi que no les creo nada



Hombre de poca Fe 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulso_electromagnético


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 17, 2011)

memowwe dijo:


> por  los  noticieros algo escuche que que algunas  indstruias de electrónica, se  podrian trasladar a  mexico , para abaster a  eu y  canda  o  algo  asi



Me parece bueno, más trabajo para México, Claro, indirectamente. Sin la ayuda del gobierno


----------



## Uro (Mar 17, 2011)

Si de pensar se trata, lo que pienso es que *fue provocado* por la inmensa presión que ejerce una placa metiéndose debajo de la otra. 

Además, los japoneses no deberían vivir allí pues desde hace muchísimo tiempo saben el riesgo que corren en ese punto del planeta. A lo largo de los años han sufrido temblores y más temblores; terremotos y más terremotos. Saben que ese es un problema que no tiene solución. SAben a los que están expuestos. Sin embargo a costa de miles de vidas humanas siguen empecinados en desafiar la naturaleza. Parecería que les gusta llevar una vida extrema. 

Ahora, claro que no solamente ellos. Hay muchísimos pueblos en los varios continentes que tienen esa nefanda costumbre de desafiar las fuerzas de la naturaleza.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 17, 2011)

por eso mismo,yo me preguntaba como hicieron para tener un misil con la capasidad de crear un pulso electromagnetico tan potente como para dejar sin corriente electrica a toda una ciudad,,,,,simple no lo tienen,solo tiraron hilos conductores sobre el tendido electrico ,muchos cortos y nada de pulsos electromagnéticos(bueno solo los que producen los trafos en cortos,pero incapazes  de inutilizar equipo a baterias o electricos

mucha propaganda y terror psicológico y nada de bombas PEN


----------



## elperros (Mar 17, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> por eso mismo,yo me preguntaba como hicieron para tener un misil con la capasidad de crear un pulso electromagnetico tan potente como para dejar sin corriente electrica a toda una ciudad,,,,,simple no lo tienen,solo tiraron hilos conductores sobre el tendido electrico ,muchos cortos y nada de pulsos electromagnéticos(bueno solo los que producen los trafos en cortos,pero incapazes  de inutilizar equipo a baterias o electricos
> 
> mucha propaganda y terror psicológico y nada de bombas PEN



Yo creo que no usaron un arma de EMP masiva. Son tipos de armas distintas y con explicaciones física distintas la que mencionas vos y las EMP o su hermana mayor las HEMP. En todo caso, eso de las particulas de carbono no lo conocia y me resulta asombroso el ingenio humano para destruir  aunque vale recatar que es preferible esto antes que ataquen matando personas. 

Pregunta:
¿Cuales serían los efectos de un cortocircuito en una linea de alta tensión? Como mínimo se corta la linea y deja mucha población sin energía. ¿Puede afectar a los generadores? ¿Transformadores?. De ser así el daño es importante.


----------



## SERGIOD (Mar 17, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> Si de pensar se trata, lo que pienso es que *fue provocado* por la inmensa presión que ejerce una placa metiéndose debajo de la otra.
> 
> Además, los japoneses no deberían vivir allí pues desde hace muchísimo tiempo saben el riesgo que corren en ese punto del planeta. A lo largo de los años han sufrido temblores y más temblores; terremotos y más terremotos. Saben que ese es un problema que no tiene solución. SAben a los que están expuestos. Sin embargo a costa de miles de vidas humanas siguen empecinados en desafiar la naturaleza. Parecería que les gusta llevar una vida extrema.
> 
> Ahora, claro que no solamente ellos. Hay muchísimos pueblos en los varios continentes que tienen esa nefanda costumbre de desafiar las fuerzas de la naturaleza.



Tal ves no se fueron de ahi por que quieren mucho a su Patria y para demostrar  que ellos pueden contra cualquier adversidad no obstante es muy dificil al menos para mi creer que nosotros unos simples mortales pueda oponerse contra la madre tierra


----------



## fernandob (Mar 17, 2011)

como que no , mira , aca te pongo unas bombas reales y unicas que tiene eeuu:

como ves en las imagenes tienen variedad y todas producen efectos catastroficos.
podes conquistar naciones con esas.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 17, 2011)

Si que fácil suena... "que se salgan de ahi y ya"...

A ver, pensar estar en ese lugar y que te digan, "dejad la tierra y mudate a ver a donde".

No es fácil, esa raza ha vivido ahi por milenios, y no va a dejarlo mañana ni en otros cuantos milenios. Simplemente hacen frente a las adversidades que les toca. Ni si quiera cuando dos ciudades enteras fueron borradas del mapa en un segundo y dejando grandes extensiones estériles por causa de la radioactividad remanente de las bombas.

Todo esto se esta yendo a la especulacion irracional. Grupos verdes escandalosos y amarillistas para poder satanizar la energía nuclear. Si por ellos fueran, prohibirian todo y nos regresarian a la época de las cavernas. Pero eso tambien es una falacia. Usan tecnologia que se basan en lo que satanizan. Los grupos radicales solo son eso, grupos de gente necia intentando llamar la atencion.

Existen métodos para colapsar un reactor nuclear (tal cual hecharle cal a una bateria) por medio de las varillas de control, pero no se por que razón no lo han hecho. Supongo que estan intentando salvar la planta para evitar que quede inoperativa por un periodo de tiempo prolongado y que su coste de rehabilitacion se incremente enormemente. 

Antes de juzgar, hay que investigar, en fuentes confiables de información, lo que ocurre. Las plantas nucleares son totalmente seguras, si se llevan a cabo los procedimientos de seguridad, los cuales los japoneses son pioneros.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 17, 2011)

elperros dijo:


> Yo creo que no usaron un arma de EMP masiva. Son tipos de armas distintas y con explicaciones física distintas la que mencionas vos y las EMP o su hermana mayor las HEMP. En todo caso, eso de las particulas de carbono no lo conocia y me resulta asombroso el ingenio humano para destruir  aunque vale recatar que es preferible esto antes que ataquen matando personas.
> 
> Pregunta:
> ¿Cuales serían los efectos de un cortocircuito en una linea de alta tensión? Como mínimo se corta la linea y deja mucha población sin energía. ¿Puede afectar a los generadores? ¿Transformadores?. De ser así el daño es importante.



el daño es importante,porque ay que ir calle por calle quitando el hilo de carbono,y reparando fusibles,trasformadores etc etc,es peligroso para las personas pues muchas cosas quedan electrificadas


----------



## Uro (Mar 17, 2011)

Bueno, Anti, ese es tu pensamiento. El mío es como ya lo manifesté. Te cuento un detalle. Cuando el desastre de Armero aca en Colombia, por meses estuvieron la autoridades en reuniones con la comunidad anunciándoles del peligro y muchos no quisieron salir y se resistieron (porque ... "Y para donde nos vamos a ir?"), pues hoy en dia, muchos de los familiares han presentado demandas contra el Estado por no haber hecho nada. Y qué se puede hacer contra la naturaleza? Y qué se puede hacer cuando la gente quiere arriesgar su vida por defender tres o cuatro trebejos? La humanidad es incomprensible.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 17, 2011)

Mmmm... dijimos casi lo mismo, uro, pero con distintas palabras. Mas bien con puntos de vista diferentes, pero en escencia es lo mismo, no se van a querer salir.


----------



## elperros (Mar 17, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> Existen métodos para colapsar un reactor nuclear (tal cual hecharle cal a una bateria) por medio de las varillas de control, pero no se por que razón no lo han hecho. Supongo que estan intentando salvar la planta para evitar que quede inoperativa por un periodo de tiempo prolongado y que su coste de rehabilitacion se incremente enormemente.
> .



Estoy de acuerdo y me llama muchísimo la atención que nadie diga nada al respecto. Lo de las varillas de control no sabia que tenían conexión con el exterior. Pero claramente hay mil formas de poner un reactor fuera de servicio. Estoy seguro que hay muchos reactores que tienen toberas de inyección de ácido deutero bórico, algo así como un "chupador" de partículas gama, que detiene automáticamente la fisión claro que el gasto en reacondicionar un reactor después de algo así sería inmenso. 

Sin embargo el problema tal vez sea otro (hago hipótesis porque no tengo información REAL):
Está el tema de la temperatura, que a medida que se eleva va derritiendo (famosa f*U*sión) parte de las varillas de combustible, y generaría más fisión y esto más temperatura. Entrando en un loop que sin un buen sistema de enfriamiento es incontrolable....Terminando en la f*U*sión de la vasija (reactor) = QUILOMBO.
Las explosiones que vemos en la tele es hidrógeno, que de alguna manera u otra se produce al derretirse estas varillas (por el oxido de circonio que protege el combustible). Y lo ventean al exterior (junto con partículas radioactivas).

Y por último los pobres 50 tipos que están trabajando ahí para que o se desmadre todo en condiciones KAMIKAZES (para hacer honor al nombre) expuestos a niveles de radiación seguramente alarmantes, que NINGÚN TRAJE puede soportar tanto tiempo.


----------



## Uro (Mar 17, 2011)

Entonces a qué tanto misterio. Sabemos que es así. Cualquier persona por defender lo que tiene es capaz de entregar la vida. Y hay otros que llegan más lejos: Por arrebatarle las pertenencias a los demás, son capaces de las más grandes atrocidades y genocidios. El peor depredador que hay sobre la naturaleza es la raza humana.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 17, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> como que no , mira , aca te pongo unas bombas reales y unicas que tiene eeuu:
> 
> como ves en las imagenes tienen variedad y todas producen efectos catastroficos.
> podes conquistar naciones con esas.



No le pega su Doña Fernandob por andar viendo pechugas a estas horas? 

¿Para que esperar a un cataclismo nuclear y no haber parado la fisión instantes después del sismo? ¿Que poderosa razón hubo en esos instantes?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 17, 2011)

las varillas de control cayeron y la planta esta parada,el problema es ay que enfriar el reactor del calor residual,lo que dura unos cuantos dias,encima no les funciona el enfriador y si no se enfria se daña el contenedor del material radioactivo(se funde y al fundirce dejaria escapar todo el material toxico),y no son 50 tipos ,son 4 turnos de 50 tipos por turno y las explociones son por el hidrogeno que produce el agua que le echan al reactor,yo tengo fe en que lo van a solucionar,pues son muy persistentes los japoneses


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 17, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> las varillas de control cayeron y la planta esta parada,el problema es ay que enfriar el reactor del calor residual,lo que dura unos cuantos dias,encima no les funciona el enfriador y si no se enfria se daña el contenedor del material radioactivo(se funde y al fundirce dejaria escapar todo el material toxico),y no son 50 tipos ,son 4 turnos de 50 tipos por turno y las explociones son por el hidrogeno que produce el agua que le echan al reactor,yo tengo fe en que lo van a solucionar,pues son muy persistentes los japoneses



Mmm, Siendo así el meollo del asunto... Mucha agua de limón refrescante. Yo pensaba que la fisión seguía...


----------



## SERGIOD (Mar 17, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> las varillas de control cayeron y la planta esta parada,el problema es ay que enfriar el reactor del calor residual,lo que dura unos cuantos dias,encima no les funciona el enfriador y si no se enfria se daña el contenedor del material radioactivo(se funde y al fundirce dejaria escapar todo el material toxico),y no son 50 tipos ,son 4 turnos de 50 tipos por turno y las explociones son por el hidrogeno que produce el agua que le echan al reactor,yo tengo fe en que lo van a solucionar,pues son muy persistentes los japoneses



Que ironias trae la vida ellos instalaron esas plantas con radioactivoa para su defensa y para que ninguna otra potencia se enfrentara asi no mas contra ellos y por los azares de la vida ellos mismos estan sufriendo las consecuencias de sus mismos actos


----------



## fernandob (Mar 18, 2011)

me parece interesante ver lo que pasa dspues de el desastre, como lo estan manejando.

me parece , no se , pero creo que seria una leccion para todo el mundo .

he escuchado por ahi que no ha habido nada de saqueos ni nada de eso .

uno ve en todos lados que cuando hay un desastre hay siempre dolor, pero tambien desorganizacion y siempre mucha gente de porqueria, pero me da la impresion de que la cultura japonesa en eso se diferencia de el resto de el mundo , no se.
me parece que es otro tema mas para observar.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 18, 2011)

ya que estamso aca hablando de conspiraciones y de gnete mal pensada.

vieron que justo antes de lso de japon el tema era:
*el líder libio, Muamar al Gadafi*

el tipo ese es un dictador de lo peorcito....pero siempre fue fiel chupamedias de EEUU , supo transar con todos asi que siempre lo dejaron alla.
nunca se quejo ningun pais de estos de el primer mundo de que esete señor sea un tirano (por que hay tiranso amigos y hay tiranos enemigos ) .

y ahora quedo a un costadito el tema, se estan peleando , y kadafi defiende su lugar y al parecer lso superheroes de el primer mundo no van al rescate de un pueblo sometido.
me da la impresion de que el tipo este va a quedar de nuevo en su trono.
y que por atras lo estan ayudando .

quien sabe, mejor un chupamedias tirano conocido que anda a saber quien .

que mundo mas HDP ........la verdad que a veces comprendo mas al paranoico que cree en conspiraciones que al ingenuo que cree que todos somos buenos.


----------



## dukex (Mar 18, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> ya que estamso aca hablando de conspiraciones y de gnete mal pensada.
> 
> vieron que justo antes de lso de japon el tema era:
> *el líder libio, Muamar al Gadafi*
> ...



Bueno y no existe una liga de la justicia  en donde varios paises se unen para rescatar a un pueblo de ese tipo de abuso?? por favor suavecito conmigo que no sé nada de politica... no és la ONU u OTAN  la liga de la justicia??

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 18, 2011)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Que ironias trae la vida ellos instalaron esas plantas con radioactivoa para su defensa y para que ninguna otra potencia se enfrentara asi no mas contra ellos y por los azares de la vida ellos mismos estan sufriendo las consecuencias de sus mismos actos



no es ninguna ironia,los reactores esos los pusieron porque no tienen otra opcion,es energia es para la paz ¡¡¡¡
ellos no tienen petroleo ,ni otra fuente de energia,quizas te estas confundiendo con la republica de corea (tambien orientales de ojos rasgados),supuestamente esos sin los malos ,pero japon,no

todo lo contrario ,,,tener en el pais muchas centrales nucleares es una desventaja táctica,pues se invierte mucho en seguridad (ataques terroristas,atentados,robo de material radioctivo etc,etc)si entras en conflicto con algun pais vecino,,donde vas a esconder tus reactores???un misil y chau ,queda todo contaminado,,,es la desventaja de depender de la la energía nuclear,pero como no tienen muchas otras fuentes como para generar energía,no les queda otra


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 18, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no es ninguna ironia,los reactores esos los pusieron porque no tienen otra opcion,es energia es para la paz ¡¡¡¡
> ellos no tienen petroleo ,ni otra fuente de energia,quizas te estas confundiendo con la republica de corea (tambien orientales de ojos rasgados),supuestamente esos sin los malos ,pero japon,no
> 
> *todo lo contrario ,,,tener en el pais muchas centrales nucleares es una desventaja táctica,pues se invierte mucho en seguridad (ataques terroristas,atentados,robo de material radioctivo etc,etc)si entras en conflicto con algun pais vecino,,donde vas a esconder tus reactores???un misil y chau ,queda todo contaminado,,,es la desventaja de depender de la la energía nuclear,pero como no tienen muchas otras fuentes como para generar energía,no les queda otra*



Esa materia me la se de memoria con los Sovieticos en el juego de Command&Conquer: Red Alert 2... Los Soviéticos no tienen de donde sacar energía para las bases grandes si no gracias a los reactores nucleares... Una buena táctica es infiltrar un espía en las plantas, desconectarlas por 1Min y en ese tiempo atacas para derrotar!!!   

¿Que? Es sala de charla!


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 18, 2011)

Miren, tras darle vueltas un rato, los reactores no estarían así silos grupos electrógenos hubiesen estado en una cámara 100% estanca, con las adecuadas ventilaciones protegidas, no se hubiesen dañado y las bombas lo habrían enfriado. Por lo que me he documentado, son reactores de agua en ebullición, con un solo circuito de vapor más el de refrigeración, y en ellos las barras de control suben para parar, lo cual supone energía (electroimanes) para ello. Nosotros en España tenemos una central parecida: Sta Mª de Garoña, similar en funcionamiento y contemporáneas, y no se qué decir... Como dato añado que una central PWR de dos reactores (Almaraz), tiene 5 grupos de emergencias, en Fukushima son 6, y dicen que todavía no hay tendido eléctrico.
Y como decía Celtas Cortos: "Tranquilo majete en tu sillón"


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 18, 2011)

Recién me entero que la Texas Instruments también sintió el sismo...

http://newscenter.ti.com/Blogs/news...uake-damage-to-factories-in-japan-646520.aspx


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 18, 2011)

El asunto es que se quedo la planta electrica sin energía (aun no entiendo bien como sucedio esto), por consiguiente las bombas de recirculacion no operan, y esta enfriandolas manualmente desde helicopteros y bombas externas... pero aun no me queda claro por que ocurre esto.
No soy fisico nuclear.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 18, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> Existen métodos para colapsar un reactor nuclear (tal cual hecharle cal a una bateria) por medio de las varillas de control, pero no se por que razón no lo han hecho. Supongo que estan intentando salvar la planta para evitar que quede inoperativa por un periodo de tiempo prolongado y que su coste de rehabilitacion se incremente enormemente.


Esto no lo sabía... Pensé que solo las barras de control de boro (y cadmio) eran las que podían detener la fisión, "chupándose" a los neutrones...


elperros dijo:


> Pero claramente *hay mil formas de poner un reactor fuera de servicio.* Estoy seguro que hay muchos reactores que tienen toberas de inyección de ácido deutero bórico, algo así como un "chupador" de partículas gama, que detiene automáticamente la fisión claro que el gasto en reacondicionar un reactor después de algo así sería inmenso.


Buena información , de dónde la sacaron? 


elperros dijo:


> y generaría más fisión y esto más temperatura. Entrando en un loop que sin un buen sistema de enfriamiento es incontrolable....Terminando en la f*U*sión de la vasija (reactor) = *QUILOMBO.*


   

--------------------------------------------------------
Bueno, ahora pongo mi comentario:

Les digo que de tanto leer y leer opiniones me confundí más que si no hubiese leído nada. 
Para ser más precisos, necesito que respondan *con exactitud* (simplemente una letra, y si quieren su comentario debajo, *pero no olviden la letra*) esto que escribo ahora:

*A)* La teoría mencionada en este thread me parece algo totalmente falaz (mentira).
*B)* Es probable que el HAARP haya causado estos desastres naturales.
*C)* Creo que el hombre tiene poder para controlar la naturaleza a su antojo.
*D)* Creo que el hombre jamás, por más avances tecnológicos que hayan, va a poder controlar la naturaleza.

Bueno, mis respuestas son:
*A y D.*

Espero me hagan el favor de responder con una letra y un comentario, *pero no un comentario más, sino una propia moraleja de lo que se fue tratando a lo largo del tema.*

Muchas Gracias.
Saludos a todos! 

PS: Por cierto veo que en el foro abundan cerebros pensantes, personas MUY inteligentes... Cada día se nota más el nivel de este foro. :aprobación:


----------



## Uro (Mar 18, 2011)

No pretendo pasar por alto la recomendación de Tavo sobre los *comentarios*, por lo tanto hago el mio: El hombre nunca podrá controlar la naturaleza. Todo intento en este sentido ha resultado catastrófico.
El hombre no puede controlar la naturaleza pero si *descontrolarla*. De ello hay múltiples ejemplos que no viene al caso referenciar pues tendríamos que llenar varias páginas de enlaces. 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Mar 18, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> No pretendo pasar por alto la recomendación de Tavo sobre los *comentarios*, por lo tanto hago el mio: El hombre nunca podrá controlar la naturaleza. Todo intento en este sentido ha resultado catastrófico.
> El hombre no puede controlar la naturaleza pero si *descontrolarla*. De ello hay múltiples ejemplos que no viene al caso referenciar pues tendríamos que llenar varias páginas de enlaces.
> 
> Saludos



Y la letra? A o B... (las otras C y D ya diste tu punto de vista... está correctísimo. )


----------



## Uro (Mar 18, 2011)

Conforme con mis lecturas (por supuesto en la web porque en la red se me presentan múltiples opciones de contrastación, mientras que en la prensa hablada y escrita las noticias si no son amañadas, son incompletas), es muy probable que el proyecto HAARP haya tenido que ver con muchos desastres naturales, sin embargo en este caso es muy poco probable por cuanto éste es un proceso geológico natural que no tiene reversa y sobre el cual nunca podrá ejercese ningún tipo de control, a no ser la prevención.

En cuanto a la teoría, si se refiere al caso de los reactores, tengo muy poca información para emitir un concepto y sobre todo, es un tema sobre el cual poco me gusta investigar.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 18, 2011)

Me vuelvo a centrar en el hilo del tema.
Mostré cálculos de energía para analizar el tema desde un punto de vista racional.
Y basado en eso, vuelvo a preguntar, se puede con un fósforo hacer un terremoto?
Los japones, son idiotas y no se dieron cuenta del ataque sabiendo que existe el HAARP?
El mundo científico está tan censurado que nadie dice nada en una fuente seria que no sea un blog?
China con casi 1/3 de la población del mundo no dice nada?
Los únicos iluminados son los de las teorías conspirativas?
No me gustaría que esto fuera a moderación, me gustaría que quede una conclusión clara, de que pensar en esto (que el HAARP es un arma letal) es una pavada total.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 18, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> (que el HAARP es un arma letal) es una pavada total.









Por su puesto, es una enorme pavada que ajusta para todos los del foro, incluso para invitar amigos...

Es un tema igual de sublime, como los ovnis, los experimentos de supuestos extraterrestres y la maquina del movimiento perpetuo.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 18, 2011)

Ninguno me dió pelota. Era un simple pedido, y lo que más me interesaba era *sacar una conclusión final*, no seguir el tema que, creo que no tiene sentido seguir...   (es mi punto de vista)

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 18, 2011)

dukex dijo:


> Bueno y no existe una liga de la justicia en donde varios paises se unen para rescatar a un pueblo de ese tipo de abuso?? por favor suavecito conmigo que no sé nada de politica... no és la ONU u OTAN la liga de la justicia??
> 
> Saludos


 
jaa jaa ja aa  buenisimo eso 

si, existe , pero primero analiza a ver quien es amigo y quien es enemigo (de ellos) .

(la liga de la justicia  ) .muy bueno.



Tavo dijo:


> *A)* La teoría mencionada en este thread me parece algo totalmente falaz (mentira).
> 
> *C)* Creo que el hombre PUEDE TENER EN EL FUTURO tiene poder para ALTERAR (NO controlar la naturaleza a su antojo) .


 
aca te pongo mis respuestas, .
la A 
y la C modificada.

y te explico la C , aunque ya lo escribi en la respuesta 24.
el ser humano hace 500 años estaba en pañales y hace 2000 en baba, y mira como avanzo.
volamos, nos cambiamos organos, vamos a otros planetas, tendimos una red global de comunicaciones .........no es facil decir que haya algo que no podamso hacer.
pero una cosa es alterar y otra controlar.
alterar es hacer que el clima haga lo que nosotros queremos , pero luego haya consecuencias , por que la realidad es que el clima funciona como un sistemaq equilibrador, y si lo alteramos nos puede salir bien la primer jugada, pero luego todo el sistema se desequilibra.
y de nuevo, algunso diran :
podra ser alguien tan pelotudo como para por ambicion o locura iniciar algo que no sabe si luego lo podra controlar ?? 
que genere mucho daño .
y la historia nos responde que siiiiii 
esta lleno de egoistas sociopatas que lo unico que les importa es lo suyo.


lo del AARP o como se diga para mi tambien es un verso, pero no quita que sea posible.
que mañana descubran una falla que este "casi" por romperse , que con un pequeño empujon desate una catastrofe.
una cosa es mover algo que esta firmemente anclado y otra cosa es mover algo que esta en un equilibrio delicado.
la posibilidad esta.
la gente ........hay muchos HDP .

vamos che.......no seamso ingenuos, los centros de investigacion militar no investigan como cuidar a la gente .......investigan como joderla.
el ser humano no tiene limites.

vos no podes levantar miles de toneladas de nieve y tirarselas en la cabeza a tu enemigo, pero si podes provocar un alud , un efecto avalancha >> una minima entrega de energia provoca un desequilibrio que desencadena una gran liberacion de energia.

la otra vez habia visto un documental de no se que lugar de españa, que tenia una ladera , o un acantilado que los cientificos analizaban que en algun momento esa ladera tendra un desprendimeinto y caera al mar y eso provocara un tsunami que se ira a no se donde.
en fin.cientificos que estudian y analizan,.
y ven que puede pasar tal cosa.
que un dia puede pasar que la naturaleza.............
muchas veces escucho cosas asi y pienso :
y si algun HDP le da un empujoncito.

tantas formas de hacer "terrorismo" hay .

con solo ver documentales ves que no ahce falta meter una bomba en un avion, con solo aflojar el tornillo justo.

y tambien en la naturaleza hay cosas que estan "mirame y no me toques" .

o cosas que uno sabe que estan en un delicado equilibrio......y basta la detonacion en el lugar justo.

en fin.
no soy ingenuo, yo tardaria 4 horas en sacar un estereo de un auto , un ladron HDP lo saca en 30 segundos.
y asi siempre esta el que estudia por amor y el que estudia para joder.


"que no se puede..que no se puede......"...........lo unico que no se puede es vivir en paz , cada vez hay mas HDP y encima se hacen lso tontos, nos quieren hacer creer que nada se puede.....y asi tenemso paises enteros controlados por "fantasmas"


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 18, 2011)

dukex dijo:


> Bueno y no existe una liga de la justicia  en donde varios paises se unen para rescatar a un pueblo de ese tipo de abuso?? por favor suavecito conmigo que no sé nada de politica... no és la ONU u OTAN  la liga de la justicia??
> 
> Saludos



Es la liga de Amigos poderosos, de justicia no hay nada.
Como dijo fernandob hay que ver quienes son sus amigos y quienes no.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 18, 2011)

A y D             simple


----------



## Hammer Facer (Mar 18, 2011)

Creo que la moraleja es simple: hay que desacelerar un poco el tranco en el sentido que se está avanzando (mucha tecnología, mucho consumir, mucho multiplicarse) y hacer las cosas con un poco más de sentido común.

Tener en cuenta los factores humanos y el factor entorno.



Tavo dijo:


> *C)* Creo que el hombre tiene poder para controlar la naturaleza a su antojo.




Sólo si es Chuck Norris


----------



## Uro (Mar 18, 2011)

No se requiere ser Superman para cualquiera de estas hazañas, basta con ser "SUUUUPERCHANDA"!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Mar 18, 2011)

Bueno.... mi opinión para volver al tema: Japón saldrá fortalecido de ésta (como dijo Fer por ahí), no fue ningún proyecto HAARP (sucedió en JAPÓN, país tan capaz como USA).... y SUCEDIÓ EN JAPÓN (o sea: ningún país está libre; sólo se pueden tomar medidas para evitar que una catástrofe se convierta en apocalipsis).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 18, 2011)

no lo dudes Hammer Facer
 son organizados y tiene determinación,trabajan como hormigas


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 19, 2011)

http://www.viddler.com/explore/thechive/videos/395/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 20, 2011)

bueno ya pasado un tiempo es menor el peligro ,,,parece,,,


----------



## Uro (Mar 23, 2011)

Veo que hace dos dias concluyeron los comentarios sobre el desastre de Japón. Bien entonces es momento de escuchar o leer lo que opinan latinoamericanos que viven en Japón sobre el particular.  Les dejo el siguiente  enlace de lo que opina un  Chileno residente en Japón.

http://akira.hana.bi/2011/03/18/exp...-japn-ni-de-tokio-radiacion-mass-media-y-mas/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 23, 2011)

lei lo de uro,muy bueno,en el diario clarin todavía dicen *''los 50 de fukushima''heroes anonimos de todo un pais *
 corrigieron la informacion,como yo ya lo dije,son conocidos así porque trabajan en turnos de 50 hombres ,son 200 obreros  los 50 heroes,la mayoria son hombres de mas 60 años ya jubilados que se ofrecieron como voluntarios,de alguna salvando la vida de los ingenieros mas jóvenes,
*bien mis felizitaciones*

segun la empresa no pasan mas de 15 minutos en la zona con mas radiacion ,bombeando agua para refrigerar,(son jubilados de la misma empresa nuclear)


----------



## fernandob (Mar 23, 2011)

ma que los jubilados que vivian tranquilos.....

yo mando a bombear a los ingenieros que la diseñaron, a los que decidieron que usar y a los politicos que controlaban.

mira si no vas a saber que en japon ocurren terremotos... y encima es una isla.. que calculaban ? a gotzila si pero a un tsunami no ??


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 23, 2011)

Liquidador. Hacen honor a su nombre.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 23, 2011)

es cierto....


----------



## Uro (Mar 23, 2011)

Para eso estan las medallas... Eso soluciona el problema.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 23, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> ma que los jubilados que vivian tranquilos.....
> 
> yo mando a bombear a los ingenieros que la diseñaron, a los que decidieron que usar y a los politicos que controlaban.
> 
> mira si no vas a saber que en japon ocurren terremotos... y encima es una isla.. que calculaban ? a gotzila si pero a un tsunami no ??



y bueno estos ingenieros jubilados ,,,quizás si fueron ellos los que diseñaron la planta


----------



## fernandob (Mar 23, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> Para eso estan las medallas... Eso soluciona el problema.


 
tenes razon , es el espejito de colores


----------



## anaile (Mar 29, 2011)

Es interesante ver como despues de unos dias del desastre, los japoneses han logrado recoinstruir un gran porcentaje de los escombros
excelente cultura esa
no solo legendaria sino sobreviviente del daÑo del hombre y del daÑo de la naturaleza

ejemplar!!!!!

Larga vida a japon


----------



## Uro (Mar 29, 2011)

Si, pero el domingfo pasado padecieron otro fuerte movimiento telúrico y se aprestaban para un nuevo tsumani. Qué habrá pasado entre el domingo y hoy?


----------



## anaile (Mar 29, 2011)

No sabia lo del domingo

me encuentro ocupada haciendo un robot y cada vez que intento abrir una puerta encuentro un laberinto
asi que no he visto noticias

voy a tomarme un break y ver que ha pasado

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Mar 29, 2011)

*y que tal si .........*

ayer estaba por once (zona comercial de cosas importadas) y hoy los leo.
y no puedo dejar de pensar ciertas cosas que compartire.
çuno compra un tester a 4 u$ , basicamente ni el display compras por eso .
y asi muchos productos mas, hace un tiempo veia esas pilas baratas, muy baratas pero de poca duracion, o sea que si traes *10 toneladas* de esas pilas en un par de meses son *10 toneladas de desperdicio contaminante en tu pais.*

y uno no deberia ser desconfiado pero , ahora y ayer que tienen tantos desperdicios toxicos y uno ve como distrubuyen por todo el globo materiales manufacturados.
y veo que hace un tiempito aca en argentina justo se dio lo de las pilas por que de casualidad hicieron un control y mas que pilas eran recipientes contaminantes ya que tenina una cantidad de mercurio y no se que impresionante.
cabe dudar:
?¿ te estan vendiendo mercaderia o estan deshaciendose de porquerias?? 

si, es indudable que son una cultura que en *ciertas cosas* son un ejemplo, pero en otras no .
en la historia uno si ve una gran muralla o construcciones impresionantes dice "guau.que cultura" , pero eso se hizo en base a esclavitud milenaria.
quien dice de una cultura que no hizo nada mas que vivir en paz y manteniendo una buena calidad de vida por siglos "guau ... que cultura" ???? 

hay paises en los que la poblacion es menos numerosa y sus individuos viven con buena calidad de vida, no son fabricas gigantes ni manufactureras , algunos incluso viven del turismo.

necesitas centrales nucleares si fuese un pais con menso poblacion ?? que se dedicase a vivir bien, , son una isla, podrian vivir mas del turismo, tener playas hermosas, tierras hermosas, pero apuntaron a ciudades inmensas y fabricas y mas fabricas y industria, y consumo ......
y su desicion (centrales nucleares y otros) termina afectando a lso demas paises cuando algo pasa.

donde preferis vivir vos ??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 29, 2011)

fer y que tienen que ver los productos chinos-basuras con japon?


----------



## fernandob (Mar 29, 2011)

ah....yo no se que se fabrica alla, se que es un pais bastante industrializado, disculpen si me leen la gente de alla pero para mi son paises de oriente .....
quizas le pifio feo si generalizo con eso de china - japon y demas al meterlos en la misma bolsa.

made in japan ?¿


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 29, 2011)

yes como si aun bolibiano le llamaras argentino,o a un uruguayo peruano,son dos potencias totalmente distintas,aunque tengan los ojitos rasgados,japon produce calidad y cina es china,esos asen de todo,tanto basura como cosas buenas,
PD:
     si le llamas chino a un japones,se enojan bastante


----------



## fernandob (Mar 29, 2011)

hups......... por sea caso fernando no es mi verdadero nombre 



PD 1: 


el-rey-julien dijo:


> yes como si aun bolibiano le llamaras argentino,o a un uruguayo peruano,son dos potencias totalmente distintas,aunque tengan los ojitos rasgados,japon produce calidad y cina es china,esos asen de todo,tanto basura como cosas buenas,
> PD:
> si le llamas chino a un japones,se enojan bastante


 
cuando te referis a "*potencias"* distintas , a quien te referis ??
bolivia y argentina ¿? 
o uruguay y peru ????

PD2:
estas de rebelde con las reglas ortograficas minimas??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 29, 2011)

me refiero a que japon es una potencia industrial y china también es otra potencia industrial
PD:
     es como si vos alguien te dijera boliviano ,cuando estas de visita en la muralla china por ejemplo¡¡¡¡
PD2:
    cuales reglas ortográficas?es lo único que se te ocurre,calificar la ortografía,


----------



## fernandob (Mar 29, 2011)

vos sabes que te pongo un 9 en todo pero poner bolibianos a señor del altiplano biblico .... o gordito .
y luego el asen asi o asen asa.......

sino te critico yo ... quien te saca derechito ?? 

PD3 : no entendiste el sarcasmo con lo de preguntar cuales de los paises era potencia... argentina claro esta. !!!! .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 29, 2011)

> sino te critico yo ... quien te saca derechito ??



clarooo fer ,pero era solo un ejemplo ,podría haber puesto como potencias regionales brasil,argentina ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
saludos hombre
PD:
      aguante el antiplano (hombre que no le gusta hacer planos)jjajaja


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 29, 2011)

Vieron?






Cuidado que tambien copian, y nos copiaron bien a nosotros (chilenos como yo, aunque no vivi el terremoto al vivir en una zona alejada) se nota que es fotoshop o algo asi.


----------



## dukex (Mar 30, 2011)

Ya sé como Japón se va a reconstruir, con los fondos recaudados en la gira de este fenómeno.....


----------



## Uro (Mar 30, 2011)

Y siempre repite lo mismo? Como hará, ola!


----------



## sjuan (Mar 31, 2011)

lo bueno es que estos pueden salvar su empresa con solo salir corriendo, salvaguardando su intereses ¡¡ellos mismos!!


----------

